# Emissions issue with my car



## Willwilldriveyouinsane (Jun 25, 2019)

Hey guys my Hyundai ioniq 2017 with 62k miles just got P0456 for evaporative emission system leak detected. 

Any ideas how serious this is and what I should do about it?

My car didn't even get check engine light on. My sync up TMobile device detected the issue.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Willwilldriveyouinsane said:


> Hey guys my Hyundai ioniq 2017 with 62k miles just got P0456 for evaporative emission system leak detected.
> 
> Any ideas how serious this is and what I should do about it?
> 
> My car didn't even get check engine light on. My sync up TMobile device detected the issue.


It may be covered under warranty. Whatever it is, call the dealer and ask.


----------



## Willwilldriveyouinsane (Jun 25, 2019)

observer said:


> It may be covered under warranty. Whatever it is, call the dealer and ask.


Good point. I'm going to ask them.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Willwilldriveyouinsane said:


> Good point. I'm going to ask them.


Looks like 8 years, 80K miles.


----------



## Willwilldriveyouinsane (Jun 25, 2019)

observer said:


> Looks like 8 years, 80K miles.


My bumper to bumper is over at 60k

Power train is 100k. So if this falls under power train I should be good.

Only thing I'd be worried about is i did oil changes myself.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Check your gas cap. Sometimes if it isn't put back on correctly or it leaks a little it'll throw a code. It may be just loose.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

No cel because it's a pending code, not confirmed yet. But with that code, check that your gas cap is tight. A lot of cars will throw an evap code with a missing gas cap.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Willwilldriveyouinsane said:


> My bumper to bumper is over at 60k
> 
> Power train is 100k. So if this falls under power train I should be good.
> 
> Only thing I'd be worried about is i did oil changes myself.


I think emmissions is separate from bumper to bumper and powertrain.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

No idea - but just spit balling... Do/can manufacturer warranties have exclusions for rideshare use? If so, be sure to remove any signage/stickers on your vehicle before bringing it in.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I have a 2017 Elantra. Well kept. Never had an issue with it. Except me being stupid on hitting curbs in snow, or sliding to far. 

Its terrible in the snow, or ice (low profiled rims suck in that kind of weather)74k miles on it. Great car! 

I love her. That lady has never let me down yet. She is perfect! Beautiful color. Also never talks back to me.

Keep your car kept well long term, its an absolute must!


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> I love her. That lady has never let me down yet. She is perfect! Beautiful color. Also never talks back to me.


So you're into the Korean ladies, eh?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> So you're into the Korean ladies, eh?


Treat your car like a lady. Give it what she wants. She performs better. Never have the lowest wage oil change. Put nice gas in it. I don't care what country the thing came from Treat it nice! Is all i am saying.

You seem to not keep up with maintenance. Get it?

You do you. Nuff said there!


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Willwilldriveyouinsane said:


> Good point. I'm going to ask them.


remember to take all ride share stuff off of vehicle, might not honor warrantydue to commercial use


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Willwilldriveyouinsane said:


> My bumper to bumper is over at 60k
> 
> Power train is 100k. So if this falls under power train I should be good.
> 
> Only thing I'd be worried about is i did oil changes myself.


There's an App for any type of maintenance records you need.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> You seem to not keep up with maintenance. Get it?


Not sure where you get that from. I do most of my own maintenance including synthetic oil changes. My lady is older, and she's been around the block a few times.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

In a lot of these they would need to do a smoke test to find where the leak is.

There are a few great youtube channels where they have done videos on these issues such as South Main Auto Repair and Scanner Danner and Pine Hollow Auto Diagnostics.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

You live in one of the hottest places on earth. So it might take more to maintain the car. I have lived there for over 1 year. I would know. A battery is a constant problem in the heat. I would never drive days out there. Thats just not worth it. 

LV is prolly one of the easiest city’s to be an Uber driver in. We have a local that came here now that speaks about how much the difficulties he has. I believe him too. But try and help. Its not a joke. 

All the resorts and tourism. Perfect pick up and drop off locations.... you would get clowned in Chicago. I guarantee it. People would file false claims for free rides against you. But yet we have a perfect grid system. Thats how many drivers we have in our city.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> You live in one of the hottest places on earth. So it might take more to maintain the car. I have lived there for over 1 year. I would know. A battery is a constant problem in the heat. I would never drive days out there. Thats just not worth it.
> 
> LV is prolly one of the easiest city's to be an Uber driver in. We have a local that came here now that speaks about how much the difficulties he has. I believe him too. But try and help. Its not a joke.
> 
> All the resorts and tourism. Perfect pick up and drop off locations.... you would get clowned in Chicago. I guarantee it. People would file false claims for free rides against you. But yet we have a perfect grid system. Thats how many drivers we have in our city.


Yes - replacing batteries every 1-2 summers is expected here - and I'd much rather that than deal with all the salt/snow on my car. Though I hear beat juice instead of salt is becoming more common around the country.

I can't pretend to understand the nitty gritty of your market, but Vegas is no rideshare utopia - I can tell you that.

Just scraping the surface: more than 50% of rides are minimum fare, pax are NEVER at the designated pickup spot and are always fighting the driver to try to get picked up or dropped off at unauthorized locations ("but the valet said it's ok" - BS), RS drivers staging and blocking legitimate traffic flow, 2 concerts and a hockey game all getting out together at the same time with no surge (despite the traffic), pax trying to bring open containers in the car, pax are much more drunk on average because they are on vacation/partying, glitter - so much glitter, pax wet from pool parties, lots of domestic quarrels because the boyfriend looked at a hot chick in the club earlier, 20 minutes to pickup a pax who is at the hotel right next door, 20 minutes to drive 1 mile with no surge, I could go on.

We have our share of false claims from pax who are upset because we wouldn't let them ride with open container, or couldn't find us in the designated spot, or we wouldn't pick them up in an illegal/unautorized location, or it took 20 minutes to get to them from right next door, or they were too drunk and forgot they requested a ride, or legitimate complaints that the car smells like weed or alcohol (but due to the last pax - not the driver), etc.

We can keep comparing dicks all night long, but the point is ..... I don't know what the point is. Why did you start this?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I get it. Dick size does not matter. But its about maintaining your personal vehicle you use for rideshare.

I don't claim you have been in some nasty situations at all coming from LV. Thats gotta be some fun! 

All I am saying is if you cant take care of the car.... Don't drive for rideshare! 

It takes so much time and money costs. But a must!

I am pissed right now that i have 100 miles over my oil change right now. I cant afford it. It cost 60$. 

But i refuse (I am at home so no driving) for stupid pings 10 miles away from me. But i am “in a busy area” according to Goober. I wont do it anymore.

They can kiss my booty. Im out if thats what they want. AR is below 60 now. 👌


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> I am pissed right now that i have 100 miles over my oil change right now. I cant afford it. It cost 60$.


Learn to change your own oil. On most vehicles it's super easy (youtube and/or diy enthusiast sites). One time investment for a good jack, stands, oil drain pan and every oil change after will be pennies. Look for sales and buy your oil/filters then.

Also - if you use fully synthetic oil you can generally go much longer between oil changes (may need to change the filter anyway though). So synthetic oil can actually reduce your overall expense and is better for your vehicle.

Alternatively, you could probably earn the $60 for the oil change by ghost shuffling for a couple hours at a bar. You'll have mileage to and from the bar, but no need to drive between shuffled pings.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I would rather not. As i can be fined for that for lifting a car in my parking lot to do repairs. Its no game here. People get pissed about 60 feet from there own homes. Only because i took the repairs myself. It can cost $250 where i live. 

I know exactly how to so it. But rather pay for it. Its write-off anyways.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Try turning the code off . See if it comes back


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> No idea - but just spit balling... Do/can manufacturer warranties have exclusions for rideshare use? If so, be sure to remove any signage/stickers on your vehicle before bringing it in.


'Yes, they most certainly do.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> I am pissed right now that i have 100 miles over my oil change right now. I cant afford it. It cost 60$.


A bit OT for this thread but man... Can't afford a $60 oil change? Wow... You talk about the importance of maintaining your car, yet you yourself don't even maintain funds for vehicle maintenance costs to even afford a $60 oil change when it's due. Kind of hypocritical, if you ask me.

Anyway... As long as you use good quality synthetic oil and good filter, your car will not be damaged if you go over the mileage, so get your butt on the driver's seat and make that $60.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Willwilldriveyouinsane said:


> Hey guys my Hyundai ioniq 2017 with 62k miles just got P0456 for evaporative emission system leak detected.
> 
> Any ideas how serious this is and what I should do about it?
> 
> My car didn't even get check engine light on. My sync up TMobile device detected the issue.


Do not OVER FILL THE GAS TANK !


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Do not OVER FILL THE GAS TANK !


This, BTW, is pretty damn good advice. :thumbup: Evap system codes are freaking annoying to chase down.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> This, BTW, is pretty damn good advice. :thumbup: Evap system codes are freaking annoying to chase down.


The charcoal cannister is Meant to filter Fumes !

When you overfill the tank, it gets liquid !

Overfilling tank too many times will ruin the $300.00 cannister which is located in an impossible location under the car.

Rideshare Drivers have a Habit of overfilling the tank.

Dont.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Rideshare Drivers have a Habit of overfilling the tank.
> 
> Dont.


Setting the pump lock on and letting it fill until it clicks off automatically is fine though, right? Just don't "RE-pump" after it clicks off?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriveLV said:


> Setting the pump lock on and letting it fill until it clicks off automatically is fine though, right? Just don't "RE-pump" after it clicks off?


I USED TO ALWAYS FILL TO ABSOLUTE TOP.

till i had an emissions light come on.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Willwilldriveyouinsane said:


> Hey guys my Hyundai ioniq 2017 with 62k miles just got P0456 for evaporative emission system leak detected.
> 
> Any ideas how serious this is and what I should do about it?
> 
> My car didn't even get check engine light on. My sync up TMobile device detected the issue.


retired automotive mechanic .
step 1. replace the fuel cap if it has 1 .
step 2 dont worry about it . It wont hurt a thing with your car only emissions .
it could be a fuel cap bad vapor canister some bs sensor meaningless .
first step from a shop smoke test will cost you 150 bucks most of the time its worthless shows nothing.
waster cash spent here. 
Take my word get a new fuel cap stop filling up with your car running 
Code P0456 indicates a small leak detected in the Evaporative Emissions (EVAP) system. The evaporative emissions (EVAP) system is designed to prevent fuel vapors from escaping into the atmosphere. ... Then, when the time is right, the vapors are pulled into the engine and burned.
Basically gasoline from the fuel tank. The vapors only not actual liquid is escaping from the the tank into the air.
If the warranty wont cover it for get about it .
Buy the fuel cap from the dealer not aftermarket .


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> Setting the pump lock on and letting it fill until it clicks off automatically is fine though, right? Just don't "RE-pump" after it clicks off?


Yes. :thumbup:


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

https://repairpal.com/obd-ii-code-p0456-evaporative-emission-system-leak-detected-very-small-leak


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Willwilldriveyouinsane said:


> My bumper to bumper is over at 60k
> 
> Power train is 100k. So if this falls under power train I should be good.
> 
> Only thing I'd be worried about is i did oil changes myself.


As long as you kept a record and receipts they can't deny you. 
Dealerships cannot make you go to them for maintenance to enforce a warranty.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Do you top off the tank after it already clicks off when filling? 
If you do, stop doing that. It can ruin your carbon canister by filling it with gas. 

How are you liking your Ioniq otherwise? 
Which model is it?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Iann said:


> As long as you kept a record and receipts they can't deny you.
> Dealerships cannot make you go to them for maintenance to enforce a warranty.


You couldn't possibly be any more wrong. All auto manufacturers have exclusions for commercial purposes, all of them. Aftermarket warranties (factory ones) are even worse. Read the fine print.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You couldn't possibly be any more wrong. All auto manufacturers have exclusions for commercial purposes, all of them. Aftermarket warranties (factory ones) are even worse. Read the fine print.


Who said anything about commercial use? 
It's a site thing you will be denied if they find it you use the car for commercial use.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Iann said:


> Who said anything about commercial use?
> It's a site thing you will be denied if they find it you use the car for commercial use.


RideShare is commercial use.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> RideShare is commercial use.


Correct it is.

If you're dumb enough to leave your stickers on the car when taking it to the Stealership then you will be denied.

We were talking about doing oil changes yourself causing the Stealership to deny your warranty.
Which was my point that they can't deny your whole warranty because you did your own oil changes.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Iann said:


> Correct it is.
> 
> If you're dumb enough to leave your stickers on the car when taking it to the Stealership then you will be denied.
> 
> ...


Agreed


----------

